# CZ 97B Trigger issue/questions & rust!



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey all, I like my CZ 75 SP-01 so much, I decided to buy a CZ 97B! Just picked it up a couple of days ago. 

I've got some issues with this thing right out of the case. Wondering if any other 97 owners have experienced these "challenges". I'm a newbie, so bear with me on my explanations/questions:

1. Trigger reset. I'll try to explain the best I can. As I'm "riding the reset", I release the trigger slowly back to reset after dry fire, there's this weird little "hitch" (what I'm calling a "false reset") right before the actual reset. It's not as pronounced as the actual reset...but it's there...and it's annoying. So I'll dry fire (with a snap cap) and hold in the trigger. I then rack the slide again and slowly release the trigger. Right before actual reset, you can feel and hear something like the reset - but it's not. I then let the trigger go another (maybe) couple of millimeters - and then actual reset occurs. 

Has anyone experienced this with any handguns you may own? Any idea what could be happening?

2. More of a gripe, but the recoil spring and recoil spring housing were both rusty right out of the case. (Not horribly - but enough to turn a few cleaning patches rust colored). The inside of the slide was a little rust colored as well. Racking it felt "rough". It's a new gun, so WTF? My 75 was great right out of the box. But I spent about 2.5 hours cleaning the 97 before it looked presentable. (Probably and hour for anyone else). Is that common with new guns? It seems fine now. Just curious.

Back to #1 above, I wrote to CZ and I guess I have to send it back to them for a look. Totally sucks since it's brand new. But at least I've got my 75 in the meantime. (CZ got right back to me, by the way. So I at least appreciate that).

Thanks for any insights.
Reid


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Reidster said:


> Hey all, I like my CZ 75 SP-01 so much, I decided to buy a CZ 97B! Just picked it up a couple of days ago.
> 
> I've got some issues with this thing right out of the case. Wondering if any other 97 owners have experienced these "challenges". I'm a newbie, so bear with me on my explanations/questions:
> 
> ...


I've got 5 CZ's and one EAA Witness .45 (CZ clone). I've never had a single issue with any of them. In my opinion they are thee best guns that you can buy in that price range. PERIOD. However they are little rough machining wise. But that has not affected their accuracy or reliability.

Before sending the gun back I'd continue dry firing it with snap caps both in single action and double action mode a bunch of times and see if that resolves the problem. It doesn't sound like there's anything seriously wrong with the gun. But then again I'd actually have to look at it myself. It could be due to rough machining or just some debris that's stuck someplace. If the gun functions well other than that "false reset" as you call it, you might want to just do a "safety check" then take it out and shoot it. That may resolve the problem.

Myself, I'd take the gun completely apart and give it a thorough inspection. But then again I don't know if you're familiar with or have any experience working on guns as I have?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Send it back. CZ will make it right. I have never noticed a "Click" before the re-set on mine. As far as the rust, I assume you bought it from a retailer and they don't always store guns in a great environment. I witnessed guns being taken out of boxes serial numbers recorded then handled with sweaty hands and put back without dessicant. These are great pistols, I swapped out my Glock 21 to carry a 97b.


----------



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks, guys. I’m going to shoot it today. I’ll see if that helps the cause. If not, I’ll send it back. I’ll give an update tomorrow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hint: Don't "ride the reset." Just release the trigger, and start your press all over again.

This is particularly true if you are learning to shoot for self protection.
A competition shooter can afford to ride the reset improperly, once in a while, and fail to permit a full reset, but in a save-your-life situation, you cannot afford to let this happen.
Do not teach yourself to ride the reset. Let the trigger reset itself by releasing it completely.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Very fine long range diagnosis. I had my 97 out today and couldn't figure out what the OP meant. (With my hearing, what a surprise) When I did figure it out it seemed that you would almost consciously have to keep some pressure on the trigger in excess of the normal amount for the next shot.


----------



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

Well, I took it out yesterday, shot 150 rounds, and it's got some issues. May chalk it up to "break in stuff", but it did some weird things I'm not used to. 

In addition to the weird "false reset" issue, there was one time when I loaded a mag and the slide snapped shut on its own. I've heard that slamming a mag in can do that to some guns - (in fact the RO demonstrated just that with a Glock) - but there was no slamming of mags on my part. And I couldn't recreate that issue at home.

Another time, the slide did not lock open after all rounds were fired. That was a strange one. I racked it and no rounds left. Weird.

I showed the gun to the RO at the range and asked his opinion on the false reset issue. He heard/felt it and said he'd send it back to CZ. So off it goes. Bummer, but I still have my 75. Which, by the way, seems much more refined than this 97. Not sure what happened with the 97.

I'll give an update once I send it and get it back.

Thanks,
Reid


----------



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

OK, for anyone who's interested...I sent the CZ 97B back to have CZ take a look at it. Turns out that I'm not crazy. (Good to know). They replaced the sear, tuned the trigger bar spring, and adjusted the trigger bar. 

Dealing with them was great. They were a bit slow to respond after my initial contact. But they sent me a FedEx label for shipping and also shipped it back all at their cost. 

I can't remember specifics on amount of time - but overall it was probably about 4 weeks - and that includes the holidays in the middle of it all. (They say 4-6 weeks. So I was happy with the turnaround time). 

I'm glad I sent it back. I shot it for the first time since the repair yesterday - and it's great!

Just an FYI. Great customer service. 

Reid


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Reidster said:


> OK, for anyone who's interested...I sent the CZ 97B back to have CZ take a look at it. Turns out that I'm not crazy. (Good to know). They replaced the sear, tuned the trigger bar spring, and adjusted the trigger bar.
> 
> Dealing with them was great. They were a bit slow to respond after my initial contact. But they sent me a FedEx label for shipping and also shipped it back all at their cost.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the problem is fixed. The 97b is my favorite .45 and my EDC in Winter. It's heavy, but a good heavy. Soaks up recoil and muzzle flip. My LEOSA qualifying gun.


----------

